Ask HN: What encryption do you use to send files to unsophisticated parties? - tomsyouruncle
======
tomsyouruncle
Adding a bit more detail to the question:

I'm keen to understand people's solutions for sending sensitive data (e.g.
CSVs, PDF docs) to third party organisations that can only be assumed to have
standard (MS Windows / MS Office) tools at their disposal for decryption.

I'm keen for encryption to be of a modern, robust standard, and preferably
available via mac / unix tools.

Thanks HN!

~~~
zimpenfish
Standard passworded ZIP files? Sounds like Windows Compressed Folder handling
copes just fine with them.

------
jmnicolas
I would use something like 7zip.

However my unsophisticated parties are really too unsophisticated or too lazy
so I send it in clear.

This is why you will not find a comment from me throwing stones at Equifax or
other orgs that had breach.

~~~
tomsyouruncle
Thanks yeah 7zip looks useful although the standard macOS unzipping utility
can’t decrypt it when it’s encrypted using AES256 (not sure if windows can
natively). Hence I’m concerned that the third party will also need a copy of
7zip...

------
brudgers
Why not a link to an https url?

